# 1st Soil Test Results - Help with next steps



## Bama210 (8 mo ago)




----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

I suggest this as a next step:
https://aaes.auburn.edu/wp-content/uploads/sites/2/sites/2/2020/07/ANR-2307.pdf

Follow the instructions there for soil sampling and be consistent in the depth you take for each of the 10+ samples and mix them thoroughly in a plastic bucket. The results from Auburn will give you an accurate pH and fertilizer recommendations for a whole year instead of just one application (MySoil's doesn't even give you a whole pound of nitrogen for that one application).

This publication from Auburn has useful information, including when and how much to fertilize zoysia.
https://ssl.acesag.auburn.edu/pubs/docs/A/ANR-0239/ANR-0239-archive.pdf


----------



## Bama210 (8 mo ago)

Thank you Virginiagal.
I know yard has a thatch issue, afraid it,s too late to scalp yard down ( temperatures have been mid 90's ). So though I should get a soil test to get started, just picked wrong soil test. Adding a couple pictures to show what I'm working with in my yard. Thanks again !


----------



## r-trussell (Aug 24, 2021)

I would not think it is too late to dethatch or even scalp. Being the end of May you still have plenty growing season left.


----------



## Bama210 (8 mo ago)

I will scalp it this weekend, thanks.


----------



## Bama210 (8 mo ago)

Test results from Waypoint. Suggestions with next steps


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Can you find sulfate of potassium fertilizer, 0-0-50? You can apply 2 lb per 1000 sq ft every month through August or September and then finish up next spring to get the 5 lb of potassium per 1000 sq ft. Other sources of potassium are muriate of potassium, KMag, and SulPoMag (KMag and SulPoMag are the same thing). You might also find a fertilizer blend that has as much potassium as nitrogen. A balanced fertilizer would have that but would also have just as much phosphorus, which you don't need and shouldn't overdo. For the nitrogen, you can do a lb of N per month through the summer. Start again in the spring like the Alabama schedule suggested.

You need some lime but it can wait until the fall, Apply the recommended amount then.

Your cation exchange capacity (how well your soil holds onto nutrients) is somewhat low but not as terrible as it could be. Spoonfeeding would be good if you're up for it. That means instead of doing a full application once a month, doing a half application every two weeks.


----------



## Bama210 (8 mo ago)

Would this be correct for 1 lb N /1000 sq. ft. ? 
( 1 x 100 ) / 30 = 3.3 x 15 (15,000 sq. ft ) = 50 lbs of Lesco 30-0-10

Still looking for sulfate of potassium fertilizer 0-0-50 local


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Your math is correct. That 50 lb bag is also giving you 0.33 lb of potassium per 1000 sq ft for each application. So adjust your potassium application accordingly. If you find 0-0-50, do 2/3 of a lb of potassium per 1000 sq ft in a month when you're using the Lesco product (which would be 1.3 lb of 0-0-50 per 1000 sq ft).


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

There are fertilizers with 15-0-15 and 10-0-20 formulations. The 15-0-15 would give you equal amounts of nitrogen and potassium. I used 10-0-20 last year which I found at Southern States. They didn't have SOP then, which was what I was looking for. I used it at 5 lb per 1000 sq ft and had to supplement with urea for extra nitrogen. Hmm. If you were to spoon feed, you could alternate between 10-0-20 and urea every two weeks, as you could get a half lb of nitrogen each time. You should check with feed stores and places that sell to landscapers and golf courses. They may have SOP or KMag or a fertilizer with a lot of potassium.


----------



## Bama210 (8 mo ago)

Thank You for helping me get started and suggestions.


----------

